# Ground Control Sammelthread



## Pommes01 (18. Juni 2020)

Für das Root Miller gibt es ja einen extra Sammelthread, warum also nicht auch für das Ground Control?

Ich liebäugele mit dem Kauf eines GC1, Lieferzeit allerdings in Größe L bei 27 Wochen, WTF?

Wer hat es schon und kann von Erfahrungen berichten? Ist es für Einsteiger geeignet bei dem Preis oder sollte man lieber nicht auf Trails gehen?


----------



## Jab95 (18. Juni 2020)

Danke für das Erstellen, bin auch sehr an Erfahrungen interessiert!
Schwanke aktuell noch zwischen GC2 und RM2, oder eventuell sogar doch einem Trail Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_Shun (18. Juni 2020)

Hab mir Anfang Mai ein GC bestellt (3 Wochen  Lieferzeit) - scheinbar gibt es jedoch ähnlich wie beim RM Probleme mit der Leitungsführung .
Wenn jetzt alles gut geht kann ich das Rad Ende Juni abholen  
Da es mein 1. Rad ist welches nicht auf 26" steht , bin ich auch sehr gespannt - werde dann mal ein paar Eindrücke weitergeben


----------



## playbike (19. Juni 2020)

Dachte es kommt ein Test, aber in keinem Magazin oder Internetkanal ist was zu finden.
Das Ground Control würde mich auch sehr interessieren!
Leider schweigt sich Rose auch ziemlich aus. Ich hätte gern mehr Details der Räder gesehen, was sind das für ominöse Acros Lager...
Wenn das angegebene Rahmengewicht stimmt wär es für mich echt interessant.
Aber die Farben gefallen mir leider nicht so, da hätte ich mir was anderes gewünscht.


----------



## Pommes01 (19. Juni 2020)

Eric_Shun schrieb:


> Hab mir Anfang Mai ein GC bestellt (3 Wochen  Lieferzeit) - scheinbar gibt es jedoch ähnlich wie beim RM Probleme mit der Leitungsführung .
> Wenn jetzt alles gut geht kann ich das Rad Ende Juni abholen
> Da es mein 1. Rad ist welches nicht auf 26" steht , bin ich auch sehr gespannt - werde dann mal ein paar Eindrücke weitergeben



Welches Modell genau?



playbike schrieb:


> Aber die Farben gefallen mir leider nicht so, da hätte ich mir was anderes gewünscht.



Das grün vom RM ist richtig geil, leider nicht für das GC. Grau geht aber auch.

Ich hab mal bei Rose nachgefragt ob ich auch das GC1 mit besserer Bremse haben könnte, geht leider nicht. Wenn also gleich auf das GC2 umschwenken.


----------



## Eric_Shun (19. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Welches Modell genau?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GC 3 (XL) - in grün - als ich davor stand gefiel mir die Farbe , auf den Bildern im Netz nicht


----------



## Ihlemich77 (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo. Habe meins vor 5 Tagen bekommen . Bin bisher sehr zufrieden ??Und das erste Peeling hat es auch schon bekommen ?


----------



## Eric_Shun (20. Juni 2020)

Dem Typ neben dem Trampolin gefällt es jedenfalls


----------



## Pommes01 (21. Juni 2020)

Ihlemich77 schrieb:


> Hallo. Habe meins vor 5 Tagen bekommen . Bin bisher sehr zufrieden ??Und das erste Peeling hat es auch schon bekommen ?



Welches Modell? Auf deinen Bildern sieht es von der Farbe her tatsächlich aus wie das grün vom Root Miller


----------



## Ihlemich77 (21. Juni 2020)

Ist das GC 2 in grün. Finde die Farbe in echt sehr Cool. Sieht immer etwas anders aus bei verschiedenem Lichteinfall. In live besser als auf Fotos (aber das ist ja Geschmacksache?)


----------



## Jab95 (21. Juni 2020)

Finde die Farbe auch klasse auf deinen Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_Shun (21. Juni 2020)

Ihlemich77 schrieb:


> Ist das GC 2 in grün. Finde die Farbe in echt sehr Cool. Sieht immer etwas anders aus bei verschiedenem Lichteinfall. In live besser als auf Fotos (aber das ist ja Geschmacksache?)



darf ich fragen wann du das Bike bestellt hast ?


----------



## Ihlemich77 (21. Juni 2020)

Habe es am 29.04.20 bestellt .


----------



## Mekke (23. Juni 2020)

Ihlemich77 schrieb:


> Habe es am 29.04.20 bestellt .


Ich habe meins am 30.04.20 bestellt und ein Lieferdatum am 12.07.20 
Versteh das mal Einer


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (28. Juni 2020)

Mal abgesehen von der Lieferzeit, die ja wieder erheblich hoch ging, interessiere ich mich sehr für das GC2. Ich hatte den Vertrieb bezüglich der Rahmengröße angeschrieben.
Bin 179cm mit 83cm Schrittlänge, daher komme ich auf Rahmengröße M bei Rose. Die Antwort vom Vertrieb war recht kurz angebunden: "Wird perfekt passen". Bei zum Teil sehr ähnlichen Bikes bei anderen Herstellern komme ich mit meinen Angaben zur nächst größeren Rahmengröße (rein die Tabellenwerte, nicht Größenbenennungen).
Hat jemand mit ähnlicher Größe sich für ein Ground Control entschieden? Größe M oder L?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ihlemich77 (28. Juni 2020)

Bin 183 cm bei 83cm Beinlänge und habe das GC 2 in L . Meiner Meinung nach sollte es bei mir nicht kleiner sein.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (28. Juni 2020)

Ihlemich77 schrieb:


> Bin 183 cm bei 83cm Beinlänge und habe das GC 2 in L . Meiner Meinung nach sollte es bei mir nicht kleiner sein.


Danke für die Antwort, also ist es am Sattelrohr nicht zu hoch für die 83cm, du brauchst jedoch die Oberrohrlänge zum bequem sitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ihlemich77 (28. Juni 2020)

Habe noch ca. 7cm spiel beim Sattelrohr . Und ja wenn das Oberrohr kürzer wäre , hätte ich das Gefühl zu weit über dem Lenker zu sein (hoffe du weist was ich meine )


----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Lieferzeit, die ja wieder erheblich hoch ging, interessiere ich mich sehr für das GC2. Ich hatte den Vertrieb bezüglich der Rahmengröße angeschrieben.
> Bin 179cm mit 83cm Schrittlänge, daher komme ich auf Rahmengröße M bei Rose. Die Antwort vom Vertrieb war recht kurz angebunden: "Wird perfekt passen". Bei zum Teil sehr ähnlichen Bikes bei anderen Herstellern komme ich mit meinen Angaben zur nächst größeren Rahmengröße (rein die Tabellenwerte, nicht Größenbenennungen).
> Hat jemand mit ähnlicher Größe sich für ein Ground Control entschieden? Größe M oder L?
> 
> ...



Ich bin selber 1,78cm und habe ca 81cm Schrittlänge. Mir passt es mit der Größe perfekt.



Habt ihr selber noch an dem Rad was verändert oder habt ihr es so gelassen? Ich habe das Ground Control 2 und habe als erstes auf Nobby Nic gewechselt. Vorne habe ich anstelle von der Mt500 jetzt eine XT dran. Hinten folgt noch der Wechsel. 
Bin da jetzt mit 13,5kg ohne Pedale dabei. Alleine der Reifenwechsel + Tubeless waren schon 600g.


----------



## Pommes01 (6. Juli 2020)

@Zweitopf 
Welches Fahrprofil hast du also warum z.b. kein Root Miller? Ich hab mich irgendwie immer noch nicht so richtig entschieden. Wir fahren zum größten Teil 30km Rundstrecken mit entsprechenden S2 Trails zwischendrinn (sind dann immer so 4x 3 Teile). Kam der Umbau von Anfang an oder erstmal mit den Standard Komponenten gefahren?


----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

Also der Umbau stand von vonerein fest.
Nobby nic war für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Straße und Gelände. Tubeless sowieso da ich mit Schlauch bisher nur Platten hatte. Die von Conti waren mir zu schwer und es gab auch keine großen Erfahrungsberichte dazu. 
Wobei ich auch schon überlegt habe, vorne auf Hans Dampf zu wechseln um etwas mehr Grip zu haben.

Der Wechsel zu den XT Bremsen basiert auf Erfahrungswerten. Bei S3 Trail oder abfahrten mit mehr als 20% Neigung kam die Mt500 zu schnell an ihre Grenzen, was es recht anstrengend gemacht hatte. Zumindest wenn man im Full-speed Modus war. Mit den 4 Kolben Bremsen von der XT ist das schon deutlich angenehmer. Das wäre mir persönlich auch das wichtigste und sinnvollste Upgrade.

Mein Profil ist gemischt meist 50-60% Straße und loser Untergrund bevor es in die Berge geht. Alles bis S3 ließ sich bisher sehr gut fahren. Auch kleinere Sprünge waren mühelos möglich. S4 war auch noch drin. Aber eher unschön, wobei das auch an meiner mangelnden Fahrttechnik liegt. Dafür ist das Rad aber auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr selber noch an dem Rad was verändert oder habt ihr es so gelassen? Ich habe das Ground Control 2 und habe als erstes auf Nobby Nic gewechselt. Vorne habe ich anstelle von der Mt500 jetzt eine XT dran. Hinten folgt noch der Wechsel.
> Bin da jetzt mit 13,5kg ohne Pedale dabei. Alleine der Reifenwechsel + Tubeless waren schon 600g.



Hallo, 
also ich habe vor beim GC2 das Schaltwerk und den Zahnkranz gegen die von XT zu tauschen und habe gerade noch die Anfrage am laufen ob die Reifen vom Root Miller (Magic Mary/Hans Dampf) möglich wären. Ansonsten fahre ich den Satz Conti erst mal runter. 
Die Bremse ist mir persönlich zu teuer, da werde ich erstmal eine Zeit lang die MT500 testen.
Bei der Rahmengröße habe ich jetzt M gewählt, da ich denke auf Trails dürfte das besser passen. 
Gruss
Martin


----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

Und wie kommst du gerade darauf, den Zahnkranz und das Schaltwerk zu wechseln? In erster Linie sparst du doch nur Gewicht damit einen ohne einen weiteren großen Impakt oder?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du gerade darauf, den Zahnkranz und das Schaltwerk zu wechseln? In erster Linie sparst du doch nur Gewicht damit einen ohne einen weiteren großen Impakt oder?


Also die Kassette mein ich, ja die spart hauptsächlich Gewicht. Das XT-Schaltwerk ist doch etwas höherwertig, oder nicht? 
Falls ich je alle Komponenten auf XT upgraden würde, erschien es mir am logischsten das Schaltwerk gleich zu nehmen. 
Viele andere Räder die ich mir angesehen habe, haben XT-Schaltwerk und Kurbeln, den Rest von der SLX-Gruppe.


----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

Das nennt sich auch Blenderschaltwerk. Das Schaltwerk macht gefühlt am wenigsten aus außer eben das Gewicht. Aber darauf schaut man halt am ehesten. Wichtiger sind vorallem die Shifter, wenn du anfangen willst, es auf xt auf zu rüsten.


----------



## Pommes01 (6. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich mir ein Ground Control 1 mit Umbau auf MT501 Bremsen, ein Ground Control 2 oder ein Root Miller 1 holen soll.

@Zweitopf 
@_Schlaubi_ 

Wie seht ihr das anhand der verbauten Komponenten? Das sich das GC und RM grundsätzlich unterscheiden ist mir klar.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich mir ein Ground Control 1 mit Umbau auf MT501 Bremsen, ein Ground Control 2 oder ein Root Miller 1 holen soll.
> 
> @Zweitopf
> @_Schlaubi_
> ...


Hallo @Pommes01 ,
ich hab da etwas hin und her überlegt...
1. ich will nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und fahre eher sportlich und nicht mit Hauptfokus auf Baller-Trails dadurch schied eigentlich das Root Miller schon aus.
2. zudem wollte ich keine SRAM-Schaltung sondern eine Shimano, das sprach gegen Root Miller und GC1
3. konnte man beim GC1 die Bremse nicht direkt upgraden.
4. Ist mir im Moment das Upgrade auf die XT-Bremse zu teuer und 20% Gefälle fahre ich nicht 

Daher wurde es bei mir das Ground Control 2. Nach dem Hinweis aufs Blenderschaltwerk, muss ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bevor ich tatsächlich bestelle. Im MOment verliert man ja nichts, da sich die Lieferzeit jede Woche um eine verringert und somit immer ein Liefertermin ca. KW39 steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht ob ich mir ein Ground Control 1 mit Umbau auf MT501 Bremsen, ein Ground Control 2 oder ein Root Miller 1 holen soll.
> 
> @Zweitopf
> @_Schlaubi_
> ...




Von den Komponenten her gesehen fällt das Ground Control 1 ehe raus. Ich finde damit geht man viel zu viel Kompromisse ein. 

Was hast du denn für routen bei dir? Viel schwere Trails oder eher im angenehmen Bereich? Solange du kein Downhill fährst oder permanent ab S3 aufwärts fährst, reicht das Ground Control zu. 
Irgendwo musst man halt Abstriche machen. Bei mir waren es dann eben schwere Trails bzw Bikeparks (abgesehen von Flowtrails) die ich ehe kaum fahre. 
Komponenten waren bedingt ausschlaggebend gewesen. Ich fahre kein sram. Einmal sram nie wieder sram.. 

@ schlaubi
Daher wurde es bei mir das Ground Control 2. Nach dem Hinweis aufs Blenderschaltwerk, muss ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bevor ich tatsächlich bestelle. Im MOment verliert man ja nichts, da sich die Lieferzeit jede Woche um eine verringert und somit immer ein Liefertermin ca. KW39 steht.


Verlasse dich da nicht drauf. Wenn es jetzt alle bestellen, rutscht die Lieferzeit sofort wieder nach hinten.


----------



## Zweitopf (6. Juli 2020)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder für diejenigen, die die Farbe interessiert.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Juli 2020)

@Zweitopf so schlecht sieht das Mud Grey gar nicht aus ? wäre eine Alternative zu Schwarz, wo ich bedenken wegen den light Olive Schriftzügen hab. 
Du hast da zweierlei Flaschen auf den Bildern, wieviel ml hat die größere?


----------



## pauli1 (6. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank fürs Hochladen der Fotos.

Schaut sehr gut aus - wird auch bestellt .

Schade, dass Rose die 3%ige MWST-Senkung nicht weitergibt.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Juli 2020)

pauli1 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs Hochladen der Fotos.
> 
> Schaut sehr gut aus - wird auch bestellt .
> 
> Schade, dass Rose die 3%ige MWST-Senkung nicht weitergibt.


Du bekommst einen 3% Gutschein bei Rose. Also Zubehör also erst hinterher bestellen ? 
MwSt-Senkung Ware eigentlich nur 2.52%
Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Pommes01 (6. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für routen bei dir? Viel schwere Trails oder eher im angenehmen Bereich? Solange du kein Downhill fährst oder permanent ab S3 aufwärts fährst, reicht das Ground Control zu.
> Irgendwo musst man halt Abstriche machen. Bei mir waren es dann eben schwere Trails bzw Bikeparks (abgesehen von Flowtrails) die ich ehe kaum fahre.
> Komponenten waren bedingt ausschlaggebend gewesen. Ich fahre kein sram. Einmal sram nie wieder sram..



Hier ist ne ganz gute Übersicht was wir alles fahren:

KLICK

Alles S2 Trails mit S3 Teilpassagen. Uphill fast immer befestigte Wege mit ca. 1000 Höhenmeter. Bikepark überhaupt nicht


----------



## Zweitopf (7. Juli 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> @Zweitopf so schlecht sieht das Mud Grey gar nicht aus ? wäre eine Alternative zu Schwarz, wo ich bedenken wegen den light Olive Schriftzügen hab.
> Du hast da zweierlei Flaschen auf den Bildern, wieviel ml hat die größere?




Die große hat 550ml. Die ist generell aber größer da sie isoliert ist. Sie ist das so groß wie ein 1l Flasche. Große Flaschen gehen auch rein. Ist aber etwas unhandlich. Ich habe einen Flaschenhalter von Syncros. Da kann man die Flaschen auch von der Seite raus nehmen. Das ist recht praktisch bei dem Rahmen.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (7. Juli 2020)

Supi, wie zu erwarten sind die Lieferzeiten jetzt astronomisch, da die Rose Dropper Post nicht lieferbar ist... Dürfte damit für alle Rose-MTBs mit Vario-Sattelstütze gelten außer man beißt in den sauren Apfel mit >200€ Aufpreis für die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth.
Auch bei den Reifenoptionen gibt es Angaben zu Lieferzeit 52 Wochen 
Ich seh schon das wird so schnell nichts mit einem Ersatz für mein 20 Jahre altes Rad...


----------



## Pommes01 (7. Juli 2020)

Seit heute werden keine Lieferzeiten mehr auf der Homepage angezeigt. Im Root Miller Thread meinte ein User, er hat einen Liefertermin für Januar 2021 genannt bekommen. Unfassbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (9. Juli 2020)

Kann man die Rock Shox Revelation vom GC2 auch auf 130mm traveln? Vielleicht wäre das für mich ein Mittelding zwischen dem Root Miller und dem Ground Control


----------



## Zweitopf (9. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Kann man die Rock Shox Revelation vom GC2 auch auf 130mm traveln? Vielleicht wäre das für mich ein Mittelding zwischen dem Root Miller und dem Ground Control



Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Rufe am besten bei Rose mal an. Am Anfang wird man von der Telefonstimme immer sofort abgewiesen. Einfach danach wieder anrufen. Bei der Auswahl der Themen einfach das Spiel wiederholen. Damit rufst du 3-4x  und bist danach in der Warteschlange. 

Im Endeffekt kannst du deine Entscheidung davon ableiten, wie wichtig dir die Abfahrt ist. Wenn du mehr aufs Trailballern aus bist, kommst du mit GC schnell an die Grenzen. Für mich sind die Trails immer nur ein Teil der Tour. Daher das Ground Control und nicht das Root Miller.


----------



## underdog (10. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Kann man die Rock Shox Revelation vom GC2 auch auf 130mm traveln? Vielleicht wäre das für mich ein Mittelding zwischen dem Root Miller und dem Ground Control


Du kannst es so nicht mit 130mm vorne bestellen bei Rose, aber du kannst die Gabel mit Hilfe eines neuen Solo Air Shaft auf 130mm(müsste die 11.4018.022.002 sein) Umbauen. Das Teil kostet je nach Online Shop so 20 bis 30€.
der Umbau funktioniert wie der Debon Air umbau.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (11. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Seit heute werden keine Lieferzeiten mehr auf der Homepage angezeigt. Im Root Miller Thread meinte ein User, er hat einen Liefertermin für Januar 2021 genannt bekommen. Unfassbar!


Genau, bei mir kam die Bestellbestätigung, ganz unauffällig dazwischen steht voraussichtliche Lieferung Januar. Und ja, es stand keine Jahreszahl dabei... ? 
Am Besten ist da noch der Satz: Ab jetzt beginnt die Vorfreude auf dein neues Bike.

Hab mal angefragt ob man das durch Umkonfiguration verkürzen kann...


----------



## Pommes01 (17. Juli 2020)

Nach ewigem Hin und Her habe ich mir heute ein GC2, Größe L in grau bestellt. In der Bestellbestätigung wurde kein Liefertermin genannt und der Online Konfigurator wurde auch komplett deaktiviert auf der Homepage.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (17. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte noch eine Antwort bekommen, dass 60% der Teile noch nicht auf Lager wären und auch erst im Laufe der nächsten Monate kommen... 
Habe daraufhin wieder angefragt ob dann zB die Revelation-Gabel dann das 2021er Modell mit verbesserter Feder sein wird, mal sehen was darauf für eine Antwort kommt und wann. Der Ansturm muss ja echt riesig sein, so unterirdisch wie die Antwortzeiten zur Zeit sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rita17 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ein GC3, Gr. M, in grau am 8.5. bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren 3 Wochen LZ angegeben. Auf Nachfrage nach den 3 Wochen wurde dann noch eine Woche später per Mail der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin mitgeteilt: 25.7. (11 Wochen). Naja, da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, denn heute, 21.7., ist es verschickt worden. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Eric_Shun (21. Juli 2020)

Das lässt mich hoffen - hab am 2.5 bestellt (GC3 in XL) und bis heute außer Vertröstungen nix gehört


----------



## Zweitopf (21. Juli 2020)

Eric_Shun schrieb:


> Das lässt mich hoffen - hab am 2.5 bestellt (GC3 in XL) und bis heute außer Vertröstungen nix gehört



Ich bin ihnen jeden Tag auf den Sack gegangen bevor ich was gehört habe. Mir wurde jeden Tag versprochen, dass ich zurück gerufen werde. Der ursprüngliche Termin war damals der 15.06. Als dann der Termin spontan auf den 15.08. geändert worden ist, habe ich eine ordentliche Beschwerde bei Trustpilot hinterlassen. Am nächsten Tag war das Rad dann plötzlich in Bearbeitung, nachdem mir bei Trustpilot geantwortet wurde.
Ob es jetzt an der Beschwerde lag, oder der 15.08. einfach ein Systemfehler war, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war es dann relativ zeitnah ca 1 Woche nach dem ursprünglichen Termin da.
Lasst euch nicht abwimmeln. Ich hatte es ja schon mal beschrieben. Direkt nach dem ersten Anruf wieder anrufen da man beim ersten mal immer von der elektronischen Stimme abgewimmelt wird. Das solange wiederholen bis man in der Warteschlange ist. Also ca 3 Anrufe in Folge. 

Die 3 Wochen, die damals im Mai angegeben worden sind, waren laut Rose im übrigen falsch. Sie meinten, dass das System wohl nicht hinterher kam und falsche Angaben gemacht hat. 
8 bis 12 Wochen waren damals wohl realistisch. So war es bei mir auch. Zumindest bei denen, die noch recht zeitig im Mai bestellt haben. 
Lg


----------



## Eric_Shun (21. Juli 2020)

Ich hab auch öfters mit denen telefoniert , 2 mal hatte ich sogar meinen Verkäufer am Apparat . Letzter Stand vom 14.7 : Bremse ist wohl im wareneingang (was immer das bei denen bedeutet  ) und es geht „zeitnah“ zur Montage - ich nehm‘s gelassen ...aber auch nur weil ich trotzdem radeln kann


----------



## Rita17 (21. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Die 3 Wochen, die damals im Mai angegeben worden sind, waren laut Rose im übrigen falsch. Sie meinten, dass das System wohl nicht hinterher kam und falsche Angaben gemacht hat.
> 8 bis 12 Wochen waren damals wohl realistisch. So war es bei mir auch. Zumindest bei denen, die noch recht zeitig im Mai bestellt haben.
> Lg


Ja, für die 3 Wochen haben sie sich dann auch bei mir entschuldigt. Antworten auf Anfragen per Mail kamen immer erst mindestens 7 Tage später. Es sind halt schwierige Zeiten - Pandemie + Frühling/Sommer - und plötzlich wollen alle Räder kaufen.


----------



## Rita17 (21. Juli 2020)

Und wer etwas umkoniguriert hat, musste mit 3 Wochen mehr Lieferzeit rechnen, so habe ich es am 8.5. erlebt, als dann automatisch 6 statt 3 Wochen LZ erschienen. Vom Umkonfigurieren habe ich dann vorsorglich die Finger gelassen.


----------



## edhison (21. Juli 2020)

Rita17 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein GC3, Gr. M, in grau am 8.5. bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren 3 Wochen LZ angegeben. Auf Nachfrage nach den 3 Wochen wurde dann noch eine Woche später per Mail der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin mitgeteilt: 25.7. (11 Wochen). Naja, da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, denn heute, 21.7., ist es verschickt worden. Ich bin gespannt...





Rita17 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein GC3, Gr. M, in grau am 8.5. bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren 3 Wochen LZ angegeben. Auf Nachfrage nach den 3 Wochen wurde dann noch eine Woche später per Mail der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin mitgeteilt: 25.7. (11 Wochen). Naja, da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, denn heute, 21.7., ist es verschickt worden. Ich bin gespannt...



Ich könnte Kotzen! Habe eine Woche früher ebenfalls das GC3 in Grau / M bestellt. Angebliches (!) Lieferdatum nach dem zweiten Mal verschieben: 23.08.! ?

Keine Mitteilung, keine Entschuldigung, nix. Immer wieder klammheimlich den Liefertermin verschoben... 

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich das Bike/ ein bike von Rose zu kaufen: FINGER WEG!!!


----------



## Pommes01 (22. Juli 2020)

@edhison 

Wenn die keine Mitteilung geschrieben haben, woher weißt du dann den neuen Liefertermin? Oder gibt's da so eine Art Online Abfrage welche ich noch nicht entdeckt habe?


----------



## edhison (22. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> @edhison
> 
> Wenn die keine Mitteilung geschrieben haben, woher weißt du dann den neuen Liefertermin? Oder gibt's da so eine Art Online Abfrage welche ich noch nicht entdeckt habe?



Auf der Rose Homepage kannst dich anmelden. Da kann man sich u.a. den Bestell-Status anschauen. 

Was der Wert ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Mekke (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo 

@Pommes01 in deiner Online Bestellung ist das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum angegeben.

@edhison Ich kann deinen Frust sehr gut verstehen weil ich dein "Schicksal" teile. Ich habe am 29.04. bestellt und jetzt den gleichen Liefertermin wie du am 23.08.
Ich finde es zumindest seltsam, dass andere User Ihr Rad eher bekommen und später geordert haben^^
Jedenfalls kann ich diese Situation für mich nicht mehr hinnehmen und habe meine Bestellung völlig problemlos über Telefon storniert. Geld kam noch am selben Tag wieder zurück.
Der Herr am Telefon war absolut voller Verständniss und kann diese Entscheidung nur nachvollziehen.

Ich finde es jedenfalls harsch zu sagen, Finger Weg von Rose. Das kann man so nicht pauschalisieren.
Ich arbeite selbst in einem Zulieferbetrieb für die Automobilindustrie und kann so manches gut verstehen.

Ein Zulieferer von Rose gibt verbindliche Liefertermine und hält diese nicht ein.
Mit diesen kalkuliert ein Unternehmen aber und das resultiert in deinem Liefertermin.
Sprich Rose ist nicht allein an der Situation Schuld, aber muss dafür natürlich gerade stehen.
Und das machen sie, in meinem Fall, mit einer problemlosen Stornierung und Geld zurück am selben Tag.
Alles in allem...Schade.

Ein Kritik Punkt ist für mich aber die schlechte Erreichbarkeit über Telefon oder die Bearbeitungszeit für emails ist schlichtweg inakzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (22. Juli 2020)

Mekke schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Pommes01 in deiner Online Bestellung ist das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum angegeben.



Nein, das wird seit einer Woche nicht mehr in den Bestellungen genannt bzw. ist unbekannt


----------



## Zweitopf (22. Juli 2020)

Bevor Sie dir Termine nennen, die sie ehe nicht einhalten können weil Teil XY nicht geliefert wurde, kann ich das nachvollziehen. Sie hätten meiner Meinung nach den Schritt viel eher gehen können. Hätte vermutlich den einen oder anderen Frust erspart. Und im groben wisst ihrs ja, dass es ca ab Januar kommt, wo sie auch wahrscheinlich wieder weniger Stress haben werden. Bei denen, die jetzt bis Mitte August warten müssen, ihr habt das Ground Control 3 bestellt oder?
Beim 1er oder 2er Modell habe ich nichts dergleichen gelesen.


----------



## edhison (22. Juli 2020)

Mekke schrieb:


> @edhison Ich kann deinen Frust sehr gut verstehen weil ich dein "Schicksal" teile. Ich habe am 29.04. bestellt und jetzt den gleichen Liefertermin wie du am 23.08.
> Ich finde es zumindest seltsam, dass andere User Ihr Rad eher bekommen und später geordert haben^^
> 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls harsch zu sagen, Finger Weg von Rose. Das kann man so nicht pauschalisieren.
> ...



Es ist ja nicht mal unbedingt die Verzögerung, für die sie u.U. tatsächlich nichts können, sondern wie man damit umgeht! Wenn man einfach immer wieder das Lieferdatum verschiebt ohne mich zu informieren fühle ich mich einfach verarscht!

Kurze Info, ne kleine Entschuldigung und vielleicht als kleine "Entschädigung" nen Gutschein über 20 EUR oder so und die Sache sieht doch ganz anders aus (selbst ohne Gutschein). Aber so?

Dass dann auch noch andere trotz späterer Bestellung das Bike viel (!) früher erhalten schlägt dem Fass dann endgültig den Boden aus!

Ich bin jedenfalls restlos bedient...


----------



## Zweitopf (22. Juli 2020)

Also irgendwie hast du falsch zittiert. Ich habe das nicht geschrieben ?


----------



## edhison (22. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hast du falsch zittiert. Ich habe das nicht geschrieben ?



Ups, sorry! ? Habs geändert


----------



## RadelRichard (7. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem GC und 2.6" breiten Reifen gemacht?


----------



## Eric_Shun (9. August 2020)

Gestern mein GC abgeholt -Waren dann doch 3 Monate statt 3 Wochen 
Heute um 6 Uhr Morgens aufs Rad um der Hitze etwas zu entkommen ...erster Eindruck ist gut ; klettert ordentlich und zeigt sich bergab auch recht straff - da ich direkt von 26" komme ist es erstmal ungewohnt,denke aber das hat sich nach 2-3 Ausfahrten gelegt .


----------



## TimBrate (16. August 2020)

Servus, habe mir letzte Woche das Ground Control bestellt und wollte mal für die heimlichen Leser (wie ich es bisher war) mal ein kurzes Update zur Lieferzeit geben. 
In der Email von Rose ist von Januar 2021 die Rede. 
Wer jetzt bestellt braucht also ordentlich Geduld und hat gebührend Zeit, sein aktuelles bike in den Ruhestand zu verabschieden.


----------



## W0lf4l (18. August 2020)

Eric_Shun schrieb:


> Gestern mein GC abgeholt -Waren dann doch 3 Monate statt 3 Wochen


Ditto 
Anfang Mai bestellt, gestern wurde das GC-3 in M geliefert.
Meiner Bitte nach einer 125mm Dropper anstatt der 150er wurde leider nicht nachgekommen (wahrscheinlich übersehen, vergessen). Ich hatte bedenken wegen meiner Schrittlänge von 78cm und es ist tatsächlich sehr sehr knapp. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand muss ich die Sattelstütze fast komplett im Sitzrohr versenken um die Knie nicht durchzustrecken.

grüsse aus AT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (20. August 2020)

das Ground Control ist auch ab 24.08. mit neuen Specs bestellbar


----------



## laudanum666 (20. August 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> das Ground Control ist auch ab 24.08. mit neuen Specs bestellbar



Das steht seit gestern auf der HP, ja.

Aber welches sind denn die neuen Spezifikationen, weiß das jemand?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (20. August 2020)

laudanum666 schrieb:


> Das steht seit gestern auf der HP, ja.
> 
> Aber welches sind denn die neuen Spezifikationen, weiß das jemand?


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt, in wie weit sich das von meinem Anfang Juli bestellten unterscheidet (vor allem auch preislich) und wo die Lieferzeiten dann liegen werden. Mein Modell 2020 soll Januar geliefert werden. Und ja, es stand keine Jahreszahl dabei ?
Gruss


----------



## laudanum666 (20. August 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich auch gespannt, in wie weit sich das von meinem Anfang Juli bestellten unterscheidet (vor allem auch preislich) und wo die Lieferzeiten dann liegen werden. Mein Modell 2020 soll Januar geliefert werden. Und ja, es stand keine Jahreszahl dabei ?
> Gruss



;-)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen einem GC 1/2 und einem Cube Reaction C:62 Race.

Würde eigentlich gerne in dieser Woche eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Pommes01 (21. August 2020)

Die neuen Specs sind online. Es gibt jetzt auch ein GC4


----------



## schmax (21. August 2020)

Ich glaube das GC hat jetzt eine Pike Select + anstatt ohne "+".
mMn. attraktiver geworden.. 
Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimBrate (21. August 2020)

schmax schrieb:


> Ich glaube das GC hat jetzt eine Pike Select + anstatt ohne "+".
> mMn. attraktiver geworden..
> Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege ?


 Exakt, was der genaue Unterschied dabei ist weiß ich aber nicht ?
Dafür ist das gute Stück (GC3) auch 100€ teurer


----------



## underdog (21. August 2020)

TimBrate schrieb:


> Exakt, was der genaue Unterschied dabei ist weiß ich aber nicht ?
> Dafür ist das gute Stück (GC3) auch 100€ teurer


Und die neuen DT XM1700 sind drin.


----------



## sebhunter (21. August 2020)

TimBrate schrieb:


> Exakt, was der genaue Unterschied dabei ist weiß ich aber nicht ?
> Dafür ist das gute Stück (GC3) auch 100€ teurer


...und das GC2 hat für's gleiche Geld schlechtere Bremsen, MT400 statt 500...


----------



## Zweitopf (22. August 2020)

Ground control 1 hat auch nur noch die einfachen Mt200 dran. Der Rest scheint geblieben zu sein. Nach nicht mal 6 Monaten es schon umändern und für weniger das gleiche verlangen.. Naja..


----------



## underdog (22. August 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Ground control 1 hat auch nur noch die einfachen Mt200 dran. Der Rest scheint geblieben zu sein. Nach nicht mal 6 Monaten es schon umändern und für weniger das gleiche verlangen.. Naja..



Das Ground Control 1 ist unverändert. Die MT200 waren vorher auch schon dran!


----------



## Zweitopf (22. August 2020)

underdog schrieb:


> Das Ground Control 1 ist unverändert. Die MT200 waren vorher auch schon dran!


Aso. Ich dachte da wäre sie 400 dran gewesen.


----------



## Rita17 (31. August 2020)

Ich fand soeben diesen
Test im Enduro-Magazin 
des GC3 als Teil des Vergleichstest Trail-Bikes.
Die Bemerkungen zur Cura-2-Bremse (wenig Leerweg) kann ich bestätigen. Die Hebelweitenverstellmöglichkeit bietet da auch kaum Spielraum.
Gefahren bin ich das Rad aber noch nicht selbst, weil ich es an Daddy verschenkt habe zum 75... Er hat jedenfalls Freude daran.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (10. September 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> ... ganz unauffällig dazwischen steht voraussichtliche Lieferung Januar.



Endlich mal eine richtig positive Nachricht vom Service ? Ich kriege keine 2021er Komponenten an dem Rad, weil alles da ist und es in 3 Wochen fertig sein soll ?.
Jetzt beginnt die Vorfreude wirklich...
Mal eine Frage an die Meute, die ihres schon haben: Wie breit sind denn das Ober- und Unterrohr ca.? Ich möchte mir evtl. schon vorab Lackschutzfolie kaufen und bin etwas unsicher bezüglich der Abmessungen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pommes01 (10. September 2020)

@_Schlaubi_ 

Wann hast du genau bestellt? Bei mir was es der 24.07. und Liefertermin auch Mitte Januar. Hast du aktiv nachgefragt oder hat Rose sich selber gemeldet das es in drei Wochen fertig ist?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (10. September 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> @_Schlaubi_
> 
> Wann hast du genau bestellt? Bei mir was es der 24.07. und Liefertermin auch Mitte Januar. Hast du aktiv nachgefragt oder hat Rose sich selber gemeldet das es in drei Wochen fertig ist?


Hab am 07. Juli bestellt, hab jetzt ein wenig Zeit verstreichen lassen und nochmals freundlich nachgefragt, wie es mit dem Gutschein steht, wenn das Rad erst im Januar kommt, ob es näheres zum Liefertermin gibt und ob aus Gründen der langen Lieferzeit dann als Schmankerl die 2021 DTSwiss xm1700 anstelle der bestellten M1700 am Rad wären.
Nach der üblichen Reaktionszeit von 4-5 Tagen kam jetzt die Meldung, dass ein Anpassung nicht merh möglich ist, da das Rad in 3 Wochen fertig wird.
Edit: Passt damit halbwegs zu den 11 Wochen, die damals auf der Website standen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadelRichard (12. September 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine richtig positive Nachricht vom Service ? Ich kriege keine 2021er Komponenten an dem Rad, weil alles da ist und es in 3 Wochen fertig sein soll ?.
> Jetzt beginnt die Vorfreude wirklich...
> Mal eine Frage an die Meute, die ihres schon haben: Wie breit sind denn das Ober- und Unterrohr ca.? Ich möchte mir evtl. schon vorab Lackschutzfolie kaufen und bin etwas unsicher bezüglich der Abmessungen.
> Gruß
> Martin



Hi Martin,

das Unterrohr ist 5cm breit. 
Das Oberrohr ist an der breitesten Stelle so breit wie das Unterrohr, an der schmalsten 4cm.
Ich habe mir dafür einfach Schutzfolie als Meterware gekauft und selber zugeschnitten.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## RadelRichard (12. September 2020)

Nachdem ich am 15.06. bestellt hatte, (8 Wochen Lieferzeit angegeben) hieß es Mitte August, "Dein Rad kann leider erst im Oktober geliefert werden. Sportliche Grüße aus Bocholt/Best regards". 
Dann ging es auf einmal ganz schnell und das Rad wurde am 03.09. verschickt. 
Hat sich auf Trails bis S2 bisher sehr gut geschlagen. 
Nur der Selle Italia X3 Sattel ist eine absolute Zumutung, trotz Polster in der Fahrradhose.

Hat noch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Druckangaben auf der Gabel viel zu hoch sind? 
Ich sollte mit 110 PSI fahren, ab 80 PSI aufwärts wird es mir aber zu unruhig.
Geliefert wurde es übrigens mit 60 PSI in der Gabel und 190 PSI im Dämpfer, den finde ich so super.


----------



## Slopez667 (15. September 2020)

Könnte jemand mit einem "XL" Rahmen bitte Körpergröße und Schrittlänge mal nennen? Rose schlägt mir mit 1,90/90 SL ein "L" vor obwohl sonst bei allen Rädern XL..  Merci!


----------



## sebhunter (15. September 2020)

Slopez667 schrieb:


> Könnte jemand mit einem "XL" Rahmen bitte Körpergröße und Schrittlänge mal nennen? Rose schlägt mir mit 1,90/90 SL ein "L" vor obwohl sonst bei allen Rädern XL..  Merci!


Ich (180/85) würde L nehmen, daher wäre XL für Dich wohl passend....ich weiß du wolltest Werte von realen Nutzern  

Trotzdem: Der Rechner von Rose ist ja noch mehr für die Tonne als bei Canyon


----------



## Jab95 (16. September 2020)

@Slopez667 XL!


----------



## Slopez667 (16. September 2020)

Jab95 schrieb:


> @Slopez667 XL!


Danke!


----------



## DeKa79 (16. September 2020)

In welche ASTM-Kategorie hat Rose das Ground Control eingestuft? 3 oder 4?

@RadelRichard: Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (19. September 2020)

Aus den drei Wochen, die mir zuletzt genannt wurden, wurden jetzt überraschend 1 bis 1,5 Wochen. Das Rad wurde gestern fertig und ist nun per Spedition unterwegs. Ich berichte, sobald es da ist.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (19. September 2020)

Im Root Miller Thread wurde der Link zu den Rahmendetails mit Ersatzteilen und Drehmomenten verlinkt, ich setze hier mal den Link für das Ground Control Rahmen-Dokument:


			https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Ground_Control_2020_Frame_Details_V202007.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (20. September 2020)

Schlaubi, deine Lieferzeit hat mich eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich für mein eigenes Bike gemacht. Allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass du Version 3 bestellt hast. Von der Bestellmenge her schätze ich das GC2 höher ein, deswegen hat sich meine Hoffnung auch fast schon wieder zerschlagen


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (22. September 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass du Version 3 bestellt hast. Von der Bestellmenge her schätze ich das GC2 höher ein, deswegen hat sich meine Hoffnung auch fast schon wieder zerschlagen


Habe ein GC2 bestellt, konnte aber Anfang Juli noch die Laufrädern und Schaltung etwas upgraden,bevor der Konfigurator rausgenommen wurde.
Rahmengröße ist M, Gewicht ohne Pedale ca. 14kg




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (22. September 2020)

DeKa79 schrieb:


> In welche ASTM-Kategorie hat Rose das Ground Control eingestuft? 3 oder 4?


Ach, ganz vergessen... Auf dem beigelegten Zettel stand Kategorie 3.


----------



## DeKa79 (22. September 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Ach, ganz vergessen... Auf dem beigelegten Zettel stand Kategorie 3.


Danke!


----------



## Slopez667 (22. September 2020)

Bisschen offtopic: schwanke etwas zw Ground Control und YT izzo. Kann jemand was über den kundendienst/Support von rose sagen falls mal ein Problem auftritt? Bei yt ja schaurig oftmals offensichtlich


----------



## Pommes01 (30. September 2020)

Ich hab jetzt auch nochmal wegen dem Liefertermin nachgefragt, bei mir bleibt es leider erstmal bei Januar 2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_Shun (4. Oktober 2020)

...hab mal nen alten Vorbau (40mm) montiert - Sitzposition ist schonmal deutlich entspannter - mal abwarten wie es sich damit im Gelände fährt .


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
Ist das normal, dass der Sattel bei der Rose Sattelstütze etwas wackelt? 
Hab das ganze auseinander gehabt um meinen SQLabs-Sattel zu montieren und es bleibt bei einem leichten Wackeln auch wenn ich wieder den Selle Italia montiere...
Kann vielleicht jemand ein Bild der Sattel Befestigung posten, der sich sicher ist, dass es noch richtig montiert ist? 
Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Eric_Shun (19. Oktober 2020)

Hatte nach kurzer Zeit bereits leichtes (beim fahren nicht spürbar) seitliches spiel in der Stütze ...ist aber nicht schlimmer geworden


----------



## TilmannG (19. Oktober 2020)

Minimales seitliches Spiel gibts eigentlich bei jeder dropper-post


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (19. Oktober 2020)

TilmannG schrieb:


> Minimales seitliches Spiel gibts eigentlich bei jeder dropper-post


Ich meine das Spiel sei eher in der Befestigung des Sattel, nicht in der Stütze selbst...


----------



## TilmannG (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich meinte dass du den Sattel minimal drehen kannst, die Sattelbefestigung also leichtes Spiel auf der Stütze hat. Warum weiß ich nicht, scheint aber immer so zu sein.


----------



## andi. (16. November 2020)

Hat hier jemand ein Ground Control Gr. M im 100km Umkreis zu 98693? Und wäre für eine kleine Probefahrt auf dem Parkplatz bereit?


----------



## Pommes01 (17. November 2020)

Meine Lieferzeit wurde von Januar 2021 auf Ende November/Anfang Dezember diesen Jahres verkürzt


----------



## TimBrate (17. November 2020)

Woher hast du die Info? Wenn ich schaue steht da immer nur "warten auf Lieferung von Teilen"


----------



## Pommes01 (18. November 2020)

bei mir steht:

Artikelstatus: In Bearbeitung
Paketstatus: In Bearbeitung 
Verfügbar ab: 10.12.2020 
Sendungsnummer: XXXXXX

Ich hab dann nochmal nachgefragt ob ab 10.12. verschickt wird und bekam die Antwort, dass es ein paar Tage früher wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoinNoim (23. November 2020)

Würdet ihr mir eher das GC1 empfehlen oder ein Radon Cragger 7.0?Ich weiß nicht ob sich dieser Preissprung zum GC1 lohnt?Über diese 1700 €kann ich auch nicht gehen deshalb auch das GC1.Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren (max 3 std)
aktuell aber eher 2 und nehme dort auch gerne Trails mit.Kleinere Sprünge würde ich auch gerne springen können.Ich bin auch noch Anfänger und weiß nicht womit ich besser beraten wäre.Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Pommes01 (24. November 2020)

@Ocin312 
Das Cragger ist ja ein Hardtail, also eine ganz andere Sparte. GC1 wurde mir für Trails nicht empfohlen zb. wegen den Bremsen. Außerdem wurde das GC mit der Neuauflage nochmal verschlechtert in der Ausstattung (weiß aber jetzt nicht genau bei welchen Komponenten).
Das Cragger soll wohl gut im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sein. Du musst dir aber erstmal von Grund auf bewusst werden, ob Hardtail oder Fully. Mit 1.700,- EUR kommst du im Fully-Bereich dann aber nicht weit.


----------



## MoinNoim (24. November 2020)

Das stimmt natürlich.Kaufe mir dann auch wohl eher das Cragger 7.0 und erlerne damit auch erstmal die Grundlagen da ich ja noch Anfänger bin.Das gesparte Geld kann ich dann ja in das erste Fully legen falls das mal so in 2-3 Jahren kommt.


----------



## Pommes01 (30. November 2020)

Der Weihnachtsmann war schon etwas früher da...


----------



## Pommes01 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein Multitool, speziell für Rose Bikes?


----------



## Pommes01 (4. Dezember 2020)

So, die erste Ausfahrt wurde gemacht. Folgende Fragen:

-nach dem Einbremsen reagiert die Vorderbremse später als die Hinterradbremse. Nochmal vorne einbremsen oder ist das kontraproduktiv?

-mir wäre eine aufrechtere Position lieber. Beim fahren war es angenehmer, wenn ich den Lenker nur mit meinen Finger statt meines ganzen Handballens gegriffen habe. Spacer verbauen?

-der Sattel ist echt unbequem. Gibt sich das oder habt ihr euren ausgetauscht?


----------



## TilmannG (4. Dezember 2020)

-die sollte wg kurzer Leitung eher direkter reagieren. Kannst ja nochmal ein bisschen fahren, wird aber wohl auf entlüften hinauslaufen.

-für Spacer wird der Gabelschaft zu kurz sein. Lenker mit uprise?

-jeder Hintern ist individuell...meiner bekam einen anderen, der originale wird auf dem Alltags-Bike geritten

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen bike wünscht Tilmann
...war heute mit dem Vorgänger lange unterwegs...


----------



## Eric_Shun (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mir n kürzeren Vorbau (40 statt 60) montiert - und gefallen dran gefunden ! 
Sonst was Tilmann sagt : Lenker mit mehr Rise ...
Ebenso die Sache mit der Bremse ^^

Sattel is auch getauscht , der hat mich auch nach mehreren Wochen nicht überzeugt !


----------



## Pommes01 (6. Dezember 2020)

Wurde aber im ursprünglichen Konfigurator nicht extra Spacer angeboten?

Vorderbremse also nicht nochmal einbremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (7. Dezember 2020)

Die Spacer müssen ja unter den Vorbau an den Gabelschaft. Wenn man beim Aufbau welche verbaut, bleibt der länger. Man kann sie auch erstmal oben drauf setzten, das ist bei deinem bike aber nicht gemacht worden.

Eingebremst werden die Beläge, nicht die Bremse. Wenn der Druckpunkt nach mehrmaligem Ziehen des Hebels nicht stimmt, dann muss entlüftet werden.


----------



## Pommes01 (4. Januar 2021)

Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Luftdruck beim Mountain King III?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (4. Januar 2021)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Luftdruck beim Mountain King III?


Ich hab mich über dieses lehrreiche Video dem Thema genähert:





Allerdings schwierig die Karkasse des Mountain Kings einzuschätzen. 
Ich fahr im Moment bei meinen 88kg vorn 1.8 und hinten knapp 2.0 nach Umbau auf Tubeless.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
Ich bin am überlegen mit das GC3 zu holen, hat noch jemand Bilder von Schwarz/oliv matt?

Das Bild hier ist leider im Schatten fotografiert:






						Ground Control Sammelthread
					

@_Schlaubi_   Wann hast du genau bestellt? Bei mir was es der 24.07. und Liefertermin auch Mitte Januar. Hast du aktiv nachgefragt oder hat Rose sich selber gemeldet das es in drei Wochen fertig ist?




					www.mtb-news.de
				






Die anderen Farben haben Lieferzeit von 20 Wochen!

Und kann jemand was zur Formula Cura 2 Bremse sagen, fahre eigentlich lieber Shimano SLX/XT .....


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
anbei ein Bild, das ich nach den ersten Umbauten gemacht habe (diesmal nicht im Schatten) plus ein Detail des oliven Schriftzugs. Ist ein GC2 mit ein paar Upgrades (Laufrad, Schaltwerk) die damals noch möglich waren. Aus Altbestand sind mein SQLab-Sattel und Lenker dazugekommen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Januar 2021)

So, dann Reihe ich mal ein in die die auf das GC warten. Hab mir das GC3 auch in Schwarz geordert, geliefert wird es dann hoffentlich im April. Wird mein erstes Fully, und ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand der ein GC bestellt hat schon irgendwelche Terminverschiebungen nach hinten? Ich hab meins im Januar bestellt da war Lieferzeit 10 Wochen und aktuell steht in  der Übersicht verfügbar ab 1.4 - was ja auch passt. Wenn man jetzt bestellt ist das ganze schon auf 20 Wochen hochterminiert !

Dann habe ich eine Frage und sorry, dafür das ich deine Bild dafür genommen habe @Pommes01 wofür ist diese Schraube am Rahmen?


----------



## DeKa79 (13. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich eine Frage und sorry, dafür das ich deine Bild dafür genommen habe @Pommes01 wofür ist diese Schraube am Rahmen?





sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1206691


Das ist der Ausgang für den Schaltzug des Umwerfers, falls auf einen 2fach-Antrieb umgerüstet werden soll.

Edit: Hier kann man das gut erkennen: https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Ground_Control_2020_Frame_Details_V202012.pdf


----------



## TimBrate (13. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Hat jemand der ein GC bestellt hat schon irgendwelche Terminverschiebungen nach hinten? Ich hab meins im Januar bestellt da war Lieferzeit 10 Wochen und aktuell steht in  der Übersicht verfügbar ab 1.4 - was ja auch passt. Wenn man jetzt bestellt ist das ganze schon auf 20 Wochen hochterminiert !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1206691




Ich habe meins im August letzten Jahres bestellt und da war das angepeilt Lieferdatum im Januar. Nachdem Ich bei der Hotline angerufen hab wurde das auf die erste März Woche korrigiert. Laut Hotline werden in KW8 52 Rahmen geliefert, mit etwas Glück ist deiner dabei und es fehlt nur noch an ein paar Kleinteilen. Da aber aktuell so ziemlich alles was mit Fahrrädern zu tun hat Mangelware ist, könnte es natürlich auch weiterhin zu Verschiebungen kommen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. Februar 2021)

@DeKa79 - jo, jetzt wo du es sagst ist es mir auch klar. 

@TimBrate  - danke !


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Februar 2021)

wird wohl nix ....






						Stellungnahme | Entdecke die Welt von ROSE Bikes
					

Stellungnahme – ROSE Bikes bringt Menschen aufs Rad • Qualität und Innovation seit 1907 • Online und in deiner Nähe




					www.rosebikes.de
				






> Hallo ,
> 
> allem vorab möchte ich im Namen von ROSE Bikes Danke sagen, dass du dich dazu entschieden hast, dein Fahrrad bei uns zu bestellen. Wir freuen uns über das Vertrauen, das du uns als Kunde entgegenbringst.
> 
> ...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Februar 2021)

GC - 2-3-4 sind nicht mehr auswählbar!


----------



## bastehm1 (20. Februar 2021)

Habe mir das Ground Control 2 im Oktober bestellt, Lieferdatum sollte Ende Februar sein und nun das.  weiss jemand schon was genaueres also wie lang sich das ganze nach hinten verschiebt?


----------



## Moppi85 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich habe meine Bestellung über das GC4 storniert. Auf meine Frage wie die Einschätzung über die Lieferzeiten ist, gab es eine Antwort, die für mich nicht akzeptabel war. Es kann sich um mehrere Monate verzögern.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2021)

Moppi85 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Bestellung über das GC4 storniert. Auf meine Frage wie die Einschätzung über die Lieferzeiten ist, gab es eine Antwort, die für mich nicht akzeptabel war. Es kann sich um mehrere Monate verzögern.


was hattest du für ein Lieferdatum?


----------



## Moppi85 (21. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> was hattest du für ein Lieferdatum?


Ich hatte am 06.02. mit 3 Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. Februar 2021)

hm, ich bin mal gespannt, hab am 27.1  das GC3 mit 10 Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt ....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Februar 2021)

Auf meine Anfrage auf einen konkreten Liefertermin, habe ich kein konkrete Aussage erhalten. "Wir prüfen aktuell alle laufenden Bestellungen und Wareneingänge. Sobald wir valide Daten haben, werden wir auf dich zukommen und dir den neuen geplanten Liefertermin nennen."

Bestellt habe ich Ende Januar Liefertermin 10 Wochen - also April!

Ich habe keinen Bock zu warten und dann ist mein Alternative Rad auch nicht mehr zu haben .....


----------



## Moppi85 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomme morgen ein Scott Spark 950. Das hatte ein Händler aus dem Nachbarort.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Februar 2021)

Habe gerade storniert .....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. März 2021)

witzig, ich glaube bei rose geht es gerade drunter und drüber. Ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch *storniert*, und direkt bei der Konkurrenz ein Neuron CF geordert, welche am freitag geliefert wurde und auch schon 2 Ausfahrten mit mir hinter sich hat - jetzt bekam ich heute den Termin inkl. der Komponenten die nicht gelieferten werden können:




> Hallo xxx,
> 
> vor einigen Tagen haben wir uns bei dir gemeldet, um dir mitzuteilen, dass sich der angekündigte Liefertermin für dein Bike leider verschieben wird. Wie versprochen haben wir seitdem alle Alternativen und Möglichkeiten geprüft, um für dich die beste und schnellste Lösung zu finden.
> 
> ...




Gerade der XM1700er Laufsatz, war das was an dem GC3 reizvoll war - inkl. Liefertermin quasi September!


Habe denke ich alles richtig gemacht ...


----------



## Moppi85 (2. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> witzig, ich glaube bei rose geht es gerade drunter und drüber. Ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch *storniert*, und direkt bei der Konkurrenz ein Neuron CF geordert, welche am freitag geliefert wurde und auch schon 2 Ausfahrten mit mir hinter sich hat - jetzt bekam ich heute den Termin inkl. der Komponenten die nicht gelieferten werden können:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Meldung habe ich trotz Stornierung vor 14 Tagen auch bekommen.


----------



## TimBrate (3. März 2021)

Habe bisher keine der vorgefertigten Emails erhalten. Eben kam eine in der das Lieferdatum (das diese Woche sein sollte) für Ende März prognostiziert wird. Das macht ein wenig Hoffnung, dass es wirklich irgendwann mal ankommt


----------



## bastehm1 (7. März 2021)

TimBrate schrieb:


> Habe bisher keine der vorgefertigten Emails erhalten. Eben kam eine in der das Lieferdatum (das diese Woche sein sollte) für Ende März prognostiziert wird. Das macht ein wenig Hoffnung, dass es wirklich irgendwann mal ankommt


Welches hast du bestellt? Mein Ground Control 2 wurde für Ende Februar prognostiziert und jetzt Mitte Juli...


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (7. März 2021)

Auch bei mir schlechte Nachrichten,
Ende Januar ein GC 3 in Gr. S für meine Frau bestellt. Damals 6 Wochen Lieferzeit prognostiziert. Jetzt auf Mitte August verschoben mit einem alternativen LRS (Mavic Crossmax XL) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimBrate (7. März 2021)

bastehm1 schrieb:


> Welches hast du bestellt? Mein Ground Control 2 wurde für Ende Februar prognostiziert und jetzt Mitte Juli...


 Also ich habe im August mein GC3 bestellt, anfängliche Datum war damals Januar. Dann hieß es es kommt in kw8 und als ich dann in kw8 angerufen hab hieß es, man habe vergessen mir ne Email zu schreiben... Der Rahmen wurde nicht geliefert und auch die bremse fehlte wohl noch. Jetzt habe ich endlich mal ne neil bekommen mit Prognose ende März.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. März 2021)

Das Groundcontrol kann man wieder bestellen, ab 25.3 erhöht Rose die Preise um 8-12% - wer will muss jetzt noch bestellen. Das GC3 was ich mittlerweile storniert habe kostet in der günstigsten Konsteallation dann 2800€ anstelle 2600€ - und dafür gibt es dann die Mavic Crossmax XL, 622x30C, Boost, TLR, Micro Spline, 29" anstelle der DT Swiss XM 1700 Spline, 29" welche nach meiner Recherche schwerer sind - trotzdem, ist das Gewicht des komplett Rades gleich geblieben?


----------



## Broux (18. März 2021)

Guten Morgen, 

da ich im Kaufberatungs-Thread auf die essentiellen Fragen leider keine Antwort erhalten habe, die in irgendeiner Weise geholfen haben. 

Ich würde gerne einfache trails und normale Strecken fahren. 

Ich lag länger dem Irrtum auf, dass für alles ein Cross country Rad ausreichend wäre. 

Ich habe mich schlussendlich für ein Ground control interessiert. 

Derzeit gibt es leider nur das GC 1 & 3. Da ich blutiger Anfänger bin die wichtigste Fragen:

Wie fallen die Größen bei Rose und diesem Mtb aus? 

Meine Größe 180 cm, Schrittlänge 87 cm

Würdet ihr jemandem, der eigentlich noch nie wirklich mit einem MTB gefahren ist das 1 oder 3 empfehlen?

Aus Kostengründen und der damaligen blauäugigen Vorstellung mit 500€ wird das was.. tendiere ich zum GC 1, da es das 2er derzeit nicht gibt und mir mit der Preiserhöhung die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt wird. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Pommes01 (18. März 2021)

@Broux 
Eigentlich wurden deine Fragen hier schon auf den ersten Seiten beantwortet. Bei deiner Größe würde ich L empfehlen, falls keine Probefahrt in den Stores möglich ist. Beim GC1 wurde mir aufgrund der Bremsen für Trails abgeraten, der Aufpreis für das 3er war mir zu hoch, deshalb das GC2. Bringt dir jetzt nichts, da es aktuell ausverkauft ist. Vielleicht wäre ein 1er mit einem Umbau der Bremsen eine Option.


----------



## Broux (18. März 2021)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> @Broux
> Eigentlich wurden deine Fragen hier schon auf den ersten Seiten beantwortet. Bei deiner Größe würde ich L empfehlen, falls keine Probefahrt in den Stores möglich ist. Beim GC1 wurde mir aufgrund der Bremsen für Trails abgeraten, der Aufpreis für das 3er war mir zu hoch, deshalb das GC2. Bringt dir jetzt nichts, da es aktuell ausverkauft ist. Vielleicht wäre ein 1er mit einem Umbau der Bremsen eine Option.


Okay vielen Dank. Ohne ins Detail zu gehen, wie teuer wäre ein Umbau? Um preislich Richtung oder über das GC 2 zu kommen von der Bremsleistung? 

In der kurzen Zeit einen Termin zu bekommen, ist wohl kaum möglich. 
Ich bin mal auf einem Bergamont Probe gefahren. Ich glaube da waren die Größenangaben aber zahlen. So 50 war das, was der Händler empfahl. Allerdings war das ein Hardtail. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. März 2021)

Ich sehe das Ground Control als Trail Bike welches bergauf wohl richtig gut geht, dafür in bergab dann Schwächen hat. Kommt halt wirklich an worauf du deinen Vorlieben setzt, generell gibt keine "Eierlegende Wollmilch-Sau" - gibt halt Räder die können alles, aber halt dann nicht so besonders gut, wobei ich behaupte das es gerade bei Anfängern egal ist.

Wenn du komfortabel fahren willst, auch mal ruppigere Trails hast, und Berghoch nicht dein absoluter Fokus liegt würde ich dir tatsächlich ein aktuelle Trailbike empfehlen. Die sind dann doch tatsächlich für alles zu gebrauchen - und ja das GC gehört da definitiv dazu, aber auch ein Trek Fuel Ex, Canyon Neuron, Scott Spark, Merida OneTwenty, Radon Skeen u.ä.  würde ich in diese Gruppe packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimBrate (25. März 2021)

Da würde mein Bike doch tatsächlich nach 32 Wochen Wartezeit endlich zusammengeschraubt und an die Spedition übergeben, jetzt liegt es da seit Tagen in Bocholt in der Zweigstelle 😑
Jemand ne Ahnung wie lange so eine Lieferung in der Regel dauert?


----------



## TimBrate (1. April 2021)

Nach 33 Wochen ist es endlich mal angekommen. Die erste Runde gestern war schonmal vielversprechend. Wie einige schon geschrieben haben ist der sattel nicht der beste, vor allem aber hatte Ich Schwierigkeiten mit den Griffen. Die hatten meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Grip und werden erstmal getauscht. Ansonsten gibt's bisher keinen Grund zur Beanstandung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. April 2021)

sehrsehr schickes Teil - das hätte ich auch genau so genommen, wenn man den Liefertermin nicht von April auf Ende August verschoben hätte und dann noch den M1700er LRS ausgtauscht hätte 

Achte mal auf die Bremsleitung, beim Root Miller gibt es wohl Probleme mit undichter Leitungen der Formular Bremsen.


----------



## TimBrate (3. April 2021)

Ja das habe ich auch mitgelesen. Tatsächlich lässt sich der rechte bremshebel etwas weiter eindrücken als der linke, aber an der bremsleitung und - Leistung gibt es bisher nichts zu beanstanden. Im Gegenteil, Ich musste mich erstmal an das rasche entschleunigen gewöhnen


----------



## Karup (6. April 2021)

Bei 1,88m und SL 89 eher XL, oder?
Hat jemand ähliche Maße und sein Bike schon erhalten und wenn ja, welche Größe?


----------



## TimBrate (8. April 2021)

Karup schrieb:


> Bei 1,88m und SL 89 eher XL, oder?
> Hat jemand ähliche Maße und sein Bike schon erhalten und wenn ja, welche Größe?


Das entspricht ziemlich genau meinen Maßen (habe 1cm weniger SL), ich bin mit große L sehr zufrieden


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (22. April 2021)

Moin!
Gibts hier jemanden der ein GC4 bestellt hat?
Ich warte noch auf meine Bestellung aus August und hab nur die Info, dass es bis KW 33 geliefert werden soll.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. April 2021)

stand wahrscheinlich nicht das Jahr dabei !?


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (4. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt über eine Woche auf eine Antwort von Rose gewartet habe um nähere Infos zu bekommen, haben die heute eine Standardmail mit keinerlei Mehrwert geschickt. Wie kann der Kundenservice bei einem solchen Unternehmen nur so katastrophal sein! 
Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass eine Lieferung im August nicht stattfinden wird.
Wenn mir das Fahrrad nicht so gut gefallen würde, hätte ich schon längst storniert.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (28. Juli 2021)

Hat denn hier schon jemand ein Rad bekommen oder einen Liefertermin? Bei uns steht seit Ewigkeiten der 19.08. 

bestellt GC 3 in Gr. S im Januar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broux (28. Juli 2021)

Griebnitzseefee schrieb:


> Hat denn hier schon jemand ein Rad bekommen oder einen Liefertermin? Bei uns steht seit Ewigkeiten der 19.08.
> 
> bestellt GC 3 in Gr. S im Januar


Meine Bestellung aus dem März wurde verschoben. GC 3 gr. L


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (31. Juli 2021)

Bei meiner GC4 Bestellung aus August 2020 steht auch der 19.08 drin. War bis jetzt wenig optimistisch, aber die Ankunft der Ever Given in Rotterdam lässt wieder hoffen.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (31. Juli 2021)

Optimismus kommt hier auch noch nicht so richtig auf. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Broux (31. Juli 2021)

Kerzenleuchter schrieb:


> Bei meiner GC4 Bestellung aus August 2020 steht auch der 19.08 drin. War bis jetzt wenig optimistisch, aber die Ankunft der Ever Given in Rotterdam lässt wieder hoffen.


Das GC 4 ist das einzige, dass immer noch lieferbar in 4 Wochen ist. Alle anderen nicht.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (3. August 2021)

Haha, da wird man ungeduldig und schon passiert was. 
Das Rad wurde an die Logistik übergeben. 🤪


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (4. August 2021)

Griebnitzseefee schrieb:


> Haha, da wird man ungeduldig und schon passiert was.
> Das Rad wurde an die Logistik übergeben. 🤪


Dann werde ich jetzt auch mal ungeduldig 😉
Berichte mal wie lange es bis zur Lieferung gedauert hat.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (4. August 2021)

Montag ist es in den Versand gegangen. 
Lieferung wäre morgen schon möglich gewesen, da ist bei uns aber keiner zu Hause. Deshalb auf Freitag verschoben. 

 Ich drücke die Daumen für Alle die noch warten müssen.


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (21. August 2021)

Heute Nacht hab ich von Rose eine Mail bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung um weitere 12 Wochen nach hinten verschiebt. Laut einem Mitarbeiter von Rose sollten diese Woche fünf GC4 gebaut werden wovon eins für mich bestimmt war. Ich verstehe den Laden immer weniger😤


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. August 2021)

Wahnsinn - dann hast du (wenn es kommt) 1,2 Jahre auf Dein Bike gewartet  

[Ironie] Das kann man schon mal akzeptieren bei so einer Exclusiven Marke [/Ironie] ... man bin ich froh meine Januar Bestellung im Februar storniert zu haben und eine Saison auf meinem Neuron fahren zu können ...  Ihr tut mir echt leid, ich finde das ein Unding ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerzenleuchter (21. August 2021)

Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude…😒
Leider ist das GC in der Konfiguration bei mir alternativlos, sonst hätte ich auch storniert.
Wenigstens fällt im Winter das warten etwas leichter 😄


----------



## Gravel_89 (30. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin 180 cm gross mit SL 85, wäre die Grosse M zu klein für mich? Leider die Grosse L ist ausverkauft..


----------



## Radel-Roli (31. August 2021)

Bin hier soeben neu dazugestoßen, zumindest als Aktivposten; den Thread verfolge ich schon eine Weile mit. Deshalb erstmal ein fröhliches HALLO in die Runde! 

Laut Beschreibung im Shop passt Größe M bis 182 cm, von daher bist du noch im grünen Bereich. Du könntest aber auch mal einen telefonischen Beratungstermin buchen und das zusätzlich abklären. Das habe ich damals gemacht und fand es nicht schlecht. Am besten ist es natürlich, falls der nächste Shop nicht zu weit weg ist, dort mal auf ein Ausstellungsrad aufzusteigen und selbst zu testen, ob es passt. Ist ja auch ein bisschen abhängig davon, wie du persönlich gerne auf deinem Rad sitzt - eher sportlich oder eher etwas entspannter.

Die aus meiner Sicht mindestens genauso wichtige Frage lautet aber: Willst du dein neues Rad in diesem Leben noch fahren? Bei mir war das so, deshalb habe ich vor kurzem nach der dritten Lieferterminverschiebung seitens ROSE meine Bestellung storniert und bin inzwischen woanders fündig geworden. Zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung Anfang Februar (GC3 MudGrey M) stand im Shop "lieferbar in 3 Wochen" - wurde Mitte Februar per E-Mail korrigiert auf "lieferbar in 7 Wochen", dann Anfang März auf "Wir liefern... spätestens in KW 34" und dann in KW 34 erneut verschoben auf "lieferbar in 9 Wochen". Mein Eindruck sowohl aufgrund eigener Erfahrung als auch dem, was man hier insgesamt so lesen kann, ist also: Die im Onlineshop angegebenen Lieferzeiten kannst du getrost vergessen.


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (15. September 2021)

Mein GC4 wurde heute auf März 2022 verschoben😄
Ich suche jetzt mal ernsthaft nach Alternativen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. September 2021)

ernsthaft - ich würde nicht stornieren! Ich glaube die wollen das du stornierst .....
Ich würde die liefern lassen  das Rad kriegst du hinterher locker los ... bei den Preiserhöhungen zwischenzeitlich ....


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (15. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ernsthaft - ich würde nicht stornieren! Ich glaube die wollen das du stornierst .....
> Ich würde die liefern lassen  das Rad kriegst du hinterher locker los ... bei den Preiserhöhungen zwischenzeitlich ....


Witzigerweise bin ich da auch schon drauf gekommen. Es kann nicht an den Teilen scheitern, da die gleichen Komponenten in anderen Modellen ausgeliefert werden. Wenn es im März kommen würde könnte ich damit Leben, aber noch eine Saison lasse ich mir nicht kaputt machen. Unglaublich der Laden aber die Neugier wie es weiter geht ist schon da😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. September 2021)

hat hier überhaubt schon einer jüngst sein Bike bekommen? Im Root Miller Thread trudeln die Räder so langsam bei den Käufern ein, hier liest man herzlich wenig  davon ....  Hab im Januar bestellt und dann im Februar mit schlechtem Gefühl böser Vorahnung storniert ....


----------



## underdog (16. September 2021)

Der Rose Kundendienst ist wohl gerade dabei die Kunden noch mal separat zu Informieren. auf Grund einer Manuellen Anpassung in deren System wurde wohl eine Automatische Benachrichtigung generiert was nicht beabsichtigt war. 
Mein Schwiegervater hat nämlich im Januar auch ein Ground Control 4 bestellt und hat nach der Mail direkt seinen Verkäufer kontaktiert(kennt ihn auch Privat). 

Der Wareneingang der Schwalbe Nobby Nic Reifen wurden wohl schon wieder verschoben. Rose hat Alternativ Reifen von Kenda besorgen können und damit werden wohl die nächsten Ground Control 4 montiert. Die Bikes sollen dann wohl ca. KW40/41 in den Versand gehen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. September 2021)

Ich glaube Rose sollte mal ihren eigenen Einkauf überprüfen .....


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (16. September 2021)

Das ist ja mal ne interessante Info.👍 
Warum uns Rose das nicht einfach mal mitteilt, verstehe ich nicht.
Dann hätte ich mir meine freche Mail gestern ja sparen können😄


----------



## underdog (16. September 2021)

Warum? Der kann doch auch nichts dafür das die Lieferanten auf Grund von zig Ursachen(Corona, Material Engpässe, Container Engpässe, Mangel an Transportmöglichkeiten weil in Asien viele Häfen nur mit halber Kapazitäten arbeiten) nicht die Ware zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt liefern. 

Das Thema mit Lieferverzögerungen ist ja mittlerweile überall angekommen und wird erst mal nicht besser werden! 
Ich habe ein neues Auto bestellt und 40 Wochen Lieferzeit genannt bekommen unter Vorbehalt, das es länger dauern könnte.  Aber wenn man ein Produkt eben haben will, muss man heutzutage leider länger warten!
was ich eher beunruhigend finde wo das noch mit den Preisen hingeht.


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (24. September 2021)

Hab gerade die Info bekommen, dass es tatsächlich am Reifen scheitert und mir eine Lieferung in KW 43/44 mit dem Kenda Karma angeboten wird. Da ich eh einen anderen fahren werde, ist die Änderung für mich völlig egal.
Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei 😂


----------



## Radel-Roli (16. November 2021)

Kerzenleuchter schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Info bekommen, dass es tatsächlich am Reifen scheitert und mir eine Lieferung in KW 43/44 mit dem Kenda Karma angeboten wird. Da ich eh einen anderen fahren werde, ist die Änderung für mich völlig egal.
> Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei 😂


Sorry, bin ein neugieriger Mensch: Ist dein Rad denn nun wirklich in KW43/44 geliefert worden?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. November 2021)

Ich verfolge diesen Thread seit Anfang des Jahres (als ich mein GC3 storniert habe) und gefühlt hat sei dem hier gerade einer sein Bike bekommen.


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (16. November 2021)

Radel-Roli schrieb:


> Sorry, bin ein neugieriger Mensch: Ist dein Rad denn nun wirklich in KW43/44 geliefert worden?


Witzig, dass du heute schreibst.
Hab mich zurückgehalten bis es tatsächlich hier steht und die Geschichte endlich ein Ende nimmt.
Am 28.10 ist die Spedition bei mir vorgefahren und hatte das Fahrrad dabei. Leider ist an dem Morgen ein Gabelstapler in das Paket gefahren und der Rahmen war kaputt. Meine Laune war so dermaßen im Keller wie sie schon lange nicht mehr war. Das Fahrrad hab ich natürlich zurückgehen lassen. Durch die Lieferschwierigkeiten hab ich mit einer Lieferung im nächsten Jahr gerechnet aber zum Glück sollte es doch schneller gehen. Der Rahmen wurde ausgetauscht und das Fahrrad ist wieder auf dem Weg zu mir und soll morgen zugestellt werden. Ein Paar Bilder vom Schaden hab ich angehängt und falls es morgen ohne Schaden ankommen sollte, gibts noch ein Foto vom ausgepackten Bike.
Drückt die Daumen 😉


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. November 2021)

ich wäre schwer bedient gewesen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broux (16. November 2021)

Meins wurde vom 26.08 auf den 11.11 und jetzt auf den 02.12 verschoben. 

Das Count Solo kam dafür früher (als das neue Datum) 
Von ursprünglich 26.07 auf 31.12 auf 11.11 kam ab 20.10


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. November 2021)

Broux schrieb:


> *Meins wurde vom 26.08 auf den 11.11 und jetzt auf den 02.12 verschoben.*
> 
> Das Count Solo kam dafür früher (als das neue Datum)
> Von ursprünglich 26.07 auf 31.12 auf 11.11 kam ab 20.10




der 26.8 wäre auch mein Ersatztermin für das GC3 gewesen, welches eigentlich Anfang februar hätte geliefert werden soll. Dazu wurden die M1700 in Sunringle LR geändert .... bin ich froh das ich storniert habe


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (17. November 2021)

Und da ist das Ding endlich.🥳
Die Spedition war pünktlich und das Bike ist ohne Beschädigungen angekommen. Allerdings hätten die Monteure bei Rose etwas mehr auf den Lack am Lenker aufpassen können.
Naja ich bin jedenfalls mega happy und brauche jetzt nur noch etwas Zeit zum ausporbieren.


----------



## sepp0 (17. November 2021)

Und da soll sich mal einer über die Lieferzeiten von trickstuff beschweren


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. November 2021)

naja, Rose ist halt noch exklusiver


----------



## Broux (19. November 2021)

Fahrrad ist in Bearbeitung. Kann sich also nur noch um Wochen handeln 😉


----------



## Mar2107Tin (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich warte auch auf mein bestelltes Ground Control 3. Kann man die Cura Bremsen vorne ohne weiteres von 180 auf 200/203 mm umbauen bzw. was gibt es hier zu beachten? Bin bisher noch nicht so der Schrauberling und taste mich langsam ran


----------



## GerdFechter (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo,
wie fährt sich das Ground Control denn? Ihr habt es ja jetzt einige Zeit testen können. Bin aktuell auch am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen. Schwanke allerdings noch zwischen GC2 und Root Miller.
Gruß


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (17. Februar 2022)

Mar2107Tin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich warte auch auf mein bestelltes Ground Control 3. Kann man die Cura Bremsen vorne ohne weiteres von 180 auf 200/203 mm umbauen bzw. was gibt es hier zu beachten? Bin bisher noch nicht so der Schrauberling und taste mich langsam ran


Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch, als ich auf das Fahrrad gewartet habe. Schlussendlich habe ich einfach nur die Beläge ausgetauscht und fertig. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre erstmal zu fahren und bei Bedarf aufzurüsten.
Vor einem Umbau muss geprüft werden, ob die Gabel für 200/203 mm freigegeben ist, aber da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Dann brauchst du nur noch den richtigen Adapter und die passende Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Februar 2022)

die Pike ist normal bis 200/203 zugelassen


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (17. Februar 2022)

GerdFechter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie fährt sich das Ground Control denn? Ihr habt es ja jetzt einige Zeit testen können. Bin aktuell auch am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen. Schwanke allerdings noch zwischen GC2 und Root Miller.
> Gruß


Ich bin absolut begeistert, allerdings bin ich auch erst drei mal gefahren und der Sprung von meinem alten Fahrrad auf das Ground Control war eine Verbesserung von gefühlt 400%. Für meine Touren mit gelegentlichen Trails ist es perfekt. Die 120mm Federweg sind völlig ausreichend und das Root Miller würde mir keine Vorteile bringen. 
Die Entscheidung ist aber sehr individuell und muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## EausB (17. Februar 2022)

Puuh, acht Seiten - gefühlt ausschließlich über Lieferzeiten....  da sollte man über ein Unterforum nachdenken ;-) 

Um mal übers eigentlich Fahrrad zu reden: Wie schätz Du als einer der Glücklichen, die die langen Lieferfristen hinter sich haben, den Charakter der Geometrie ein? 
Bin ü50. Fahre seit über zehn Jahren ein 26er Hardtail , meist zum - nennen wir es sportliches MTB-wandern. , und as Sitzriese mit SL ca. 90cm mit dem inzwischen etwas kleineren HT-Rahmen (getauscht nach Rahmenbruch)  gut zurecht komme, während mein gebraucht gekauftes Rennrad habe ich mir eher eine halbe Nummer zu groß geklauft.
Denke nun laut über ein gelegentliches Aufstocken des Fuhrparks nach. Ein Hintergrund ist, daß ich zwischen Gr. L und XL schwanke.
Und, kann jemand sagen, ob die ( ich weiß, abweichende) Geometrie des Root Miller vom Charakter her ähnlich zum GC ist? (also eine Anprobe des RM gewisse Tendenzen auf das GC schließen ließe?

Das Hardtail Count Solo ist mir entfernt bekannt und nach meinem unmaßgelichen Eindruck eher etwas .racemäßig 
Welchen Ruf hat ROSE dabei insgesamt, eher gestreckte Geos, oder eher bürgerlich?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Februar 2022)

hier mal der Vergleich zu einem Neuron CF8 welches eher keine moderne Geometrie hat









						Geometrie-Vergleich: Canyon Neuron CF 8 2021 vs Rose Ground Control 2022
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					www.bike-stats.de


----------



## DeKa79 (17. Februar 2022)

EausB schrieb:


> Puuh, acht Seiten - gefühlt ausschließlich über Lieferzeiten....  da sollte man über ein Unterforum nachdenken ;-)
> 
> Um mal übers eigentlich Fahrrad zu reden: Wie schätz Du als einer der Glücklichen, die die langen Lieferfristen hinter sich haben, den Charakter der Geometrie ein?
> Bin ü50. Fahre seit über zehn Jahren ein 26er Hardtail , meist zum - nennen wir es sportliches MTB-wandern. , und as Sitzriese mit SL ca. 90cm mit dem inzwischen etwas kleineren HT-Rahmen (getauscht nach Rahmenbruch)  gut zurecht komme, während mein gebraucht gekauftes Rennrad habe ich mir eher eine halbe Nummer zu groß geklauft.
> ...











						ROSE GROUND CONTROL 3 2020 im Test – XC-Bike-Effizienz trifft auf Trail-Bike-Performance
					

Geiler Preis, geile Ausstattung, geile Optik – aber auch geile Performance? Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL klingt fast zu gut, um wahr zu sein.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Februar 2022)

DeKa79 schrieb:


> ROSE GROUND CONTROL 3 2020 im Test – XC-Bike-Effizienz trifft auf Trail-Bike-Performance
> 
> 
> Geiler Preis, geile Ausstattung, geile Optik – aber auch geile Performance? Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL klingt fast zu gut, um wahr zu sein.
> ...


ja, nach dem Test wollte ich auch das GC3 unbedingt haben und hab es bestellt, dann wurde die Lieferung um fast ein Jahr verzörgert und die Ausstattung stark negativ geändert. Dann habe ich gefrustet storniert und mittlerweile hat rose auch empfindlich die Preise erhöht.

Zum jetzigen GC3 /13.7kg für 2900 (ohne M1700 DT Swiss) würde ich auch heute das aktuelle Neuron cf8 13,5kg bevorzugen das ist zwar 100€ teurer aber dafür leichter und besser ausgestattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeKa79 (17. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, nach dem Test wollte ich auch das GC3 unbedingt haben und hab es bestellt, dann wurde die Lieferung um fast ein Jahr verzörgert und die Ausstattung stark negativ geändert. Dann habe ich gefrustet storniert und mittlerweile hat rose auch empfindlich die Preise erhöht.
> 
> Zum jetzigen GC3 /13.7kg für 2900 (ohne M1700 DT Swiss) würde ich auch heute das aktuelle Neuron cf8 13,5kg bevorzugen das ist zwar 100€ teurer aber dafür leichter und besser ausgestattet.


Das mein Count Solo für unspruchsvollere Trails eher ungeeignet ist, hatte ich 2020 überlegt, mir als Nachfolger das Ground Control zu holen. Optik und Preis/Leistung hatten mich direkt überzeugt. Mittels Bike-Stats habe ich dann mal beide Räder verglichen und dann doch schnell festgestellt, dass mich das GC wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich machen wird. Das GC hat einen sehr flachen realen Sitzwinkel (68,8 Grad), was bei mir als Langbeiner (190/SL96) den tatsächlichen Sitzwinkel stark abflacht (im Sag auf Sitzhöhe <73 Grad). Das verlagert den Schwerpunkt komplett Richtung Hinterrad. Zum Touren in flacherem Gelände vielleicht nicht verkehrt, für steile/technische Uphills aber ungeeignet.


----------



## Mar2107Tin (18. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ja, nach dem Test wollte ich auch das GC3 unbedingt haben und hab es bestellt, dann wurde die Lieferung um fast ein Jahr verzörgert und die Ausstattung stark negativ geändert. Dann habe ich gefrustet storniert und mittlerweile hat rose auch empfindlich die Preise erhöht.
> 
> Zum jetzigen GC3 /13.7kg für 2900 (ohne M1700 DT Swiss) würde ich auch heute das aktuelle Neuron cf8 13,5kg bevorzugen das ist zwar 100€ teurer aber dafür leichter und besser ausgestattet.



Findest du? Ich persönlich finde die Ausstattung beim GC schon ne Ecke ansprechender aufgrund der Cura Bremsen und dem XT-Antrieb gegenüber SLX beim Neuron. Die Federgabel beim GC wurde ja zwischenzeitlich auch von Pike Select auf Select + geupgradet. Abgesehen davon, dass das Neuron aktuell überhaupt nicht bestellbar ist, mag ich das Design mit dem bauchigen Unterrohr nicht so, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. An sich ist das schon ein rundes Paket von Canyon, zumal Carbon-Rahmen. Sind die DT Swiss Laufräder gegenüber den jetzigen Crossmax soviel besser? Und wie schlägt sich das Fox-Fahrwerk gegenüber dem RS-Fahrwerk am GC?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. Februar 2022)

Ok, kann man drüber schreiten - das GC hat auch keine komplette XT Gruppe sondern gemischt, mit SLX.
Beim Neuron finde ich die komplette SLX Gruppe inkl. 4 Kolben Bremse nice - würde mir beim Tourenfully absolut reichen. Ich hab das 2021 Neuron cf8 das finde ich schlechter ausgestattet, als der 22 CF8



			https://www.canyon.com/de-de/fahrrad-outlet/mountainbike/neuron-cf-8/2629.html?dwvar_2629_pv_rahmenfarbe=GY%252FRD
		


aber hier geht es ja eigentlich um das GC


----------



## SafetyThird (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo und servus. 🖐 Ich wollte mich hier mal mit meinem GC3 blicken lassen das ich mir vor ein paar Wochen gegönnt habe. Nachdem ich die ganze Saison 2021 mit meinem alten Focus Cypress Disc unterwegs war und immer wieder mal Richtung Fully geschieht habe hab ich nun endlich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Das Bike ist gebraucht, ca. 1 Jahr alt und in meiner Wunschfarbe und fährt sich für mein Empfinden sehr schön. Bin zwischenzeitlich auch Neuron (AL) und Cube Stereo probegefahren und im Vergleich dazu bin ich mit dem Rose sehr zufrieden. Aktuell ärgert mich zwar leider die vordere Bremse mit furchtbarem rubbeln und quietschen aber das wird sich doch sicherlich irgendwie geben. Anbei noch zwei drei Bilder vom Neuerwerb. Wir beide haben die letzten beiden Wochen ca. 300 km zusammen verbracht. 🤩 Ach ja, PD-M8100 liegen schon hier, muss nur mal Zeit finden passende Schuhe zu probieren. Das is hier in der nächsten Umgebung aber gar nicht so leicht. Derweil müssen halt die günstigsten Pedale reichen. 

Vg
Thomas


----------



## supak000 (20. Februar 2022)

Hi fellow ground control riders, sorry for english but my german sucks. I just got mine GC 2 in size L with 29" wheels. This is my first fully ever. What surprised me is how little to non clearance there is between rear wheel and frame. Is this how it should be? I don't think so. I sent the same question to rose support, still waiting for answer.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2022)

und ich fand der Abstand bei @SafetyThird  sah schon knapp aus!


----------



## SafetyThird (20. Februar 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> und ich fand der Abstand bei @SafetyThird  sah schon knapp aus!


Findest du? 

@supak000  If you ask me, this does absolutely not look normal. Maybe a wrong tire? Are the rear seatstays from the S-Size model (650B) the same? 

Below is mine. Size M, Nobby Nic


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2022)

auf dem Bild sieht es OK aus, das letzte Bild deiner ersten Serie mit dem Bild von hinten sah es knapp aus, wahrscheinlich eine optische Täuschung


----------



## DeKa79 (20. Februar 2022)

supak000 schrieb:


> Hi fellow ground control riders, sorry for english but my german sucks. I just got mine GC 2 in size L with 29" wheels. This is my first fully ever. What surprised me is how little to non clearance there is between rear wheel and frame. Is this how it should be? I don't think so. I sent the same question to rose support, still waiting for answer.


@supak000 

How long are your chainstays (https://www.rosebikes.de/geometry/231071402.svg?473013921, figure G)? 424,5mm or 441mm? If they are 424,5mm, they are from the S model (27,5“ wheels).


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2022)

wahrscheinlich sollte es die Mullet version vom GC werden ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supak000 (20. Februar 2022)

chainstays are OK, it is approx. 441mm. Maybe seatstays are from a smaller frame size? Deffo there is something wrongly assembled and bike needs to be shipped back for a repair. what a disappointment.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (20. Februar 2022)

pls, take a picture of the complete rear end


----------



## HaliBox (22. Februar 2022)

Also falls jemand Intresse an einem GC 2 hat, meins ist letzte Woche gekommen. Allerdings habe ich keine Verwendung mehr dafür und es steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## Mar2107Tin (8. März 2022)

Aktuell ist das GC4 sofort lieferbar. 800 € teurer gegenüber dem GC3, dafür Fox Factory Fahrwerk und GX/X01 Eagle statt XT/SLX. Ich kam kurz ins grübeln da die Lieferzeit beim GC3 bei 11 Wochen liegt aber irgendwie sehe ich den wirklichen Mehrwert nicht, zumindest bei dem Aufpreis...Antrieb dürfte eher gleichwertig als höherwertig sein, bei den Bremsen würde ich sogar die Formula Cura am GC3 gegenüber der G2 RSC am GC4 vorne sehen. Das Fox Fahrwerk dürfte sicherlich ne Ecke über der Pike Select+ liegen aber dafür 800€ mehr...was meint ihr?


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (10. März 2022)

Mar2107Tin schrieb:


> Aktuell ist das GC4 sofort lieferbar. 800 € teurer gegenüber dem GC3, dafür Fox Factory Fahrwerk und GX/X01 Eagle statt XT/SLX. Ich kam kurz ins grübeln da die Lieferzeit beim GC3 bei 11 Wochen liegt aber irgendwie sehe ich den wirklichen Mehrwert nicht, zumindest bei dem Aufpreis...Antrieb dürfte eher gleichwertig als höherwertig sein, bei den Bremsen würde ich sogar die Formula Cura am GC3 gegenüber der G2 RSC am GC4 vorne sehen. Das Fox Fahrwerk dürfte sicherlich ne Ecke über der Pike Select+ liegen aber dafür 800€ mehr...was meint ihr?


Allein aufgrund der Lieferzeit wären mir die 800€ völlig egal. Der Frühling kommt und ob es bei den 11 Wochen bleibt ist fraglich. Die Ausstattung wird sich im laufe des Fahrradlebens sowieso an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Spätestens wenn etwas verschlissen ist, kannst du auf eine andere Bremse oder Schaltung umbauen.


----------



## Mar2107Tin (10. März 2022)

Hast recht, seh ich nach dem drüber schlafen grundsätzlich ähnlich. Lediglich der hohe Aufpreis für den (für mein Verständnis) überschaubaren Mehrwert ließ mich noch zögern. Grundsätzlich könnte ich noch 2 Monate abwarten, aber wie du sagst..wer weiß ob sich die aufgerufenen 11 Wochen nicht noch erhöhen...die Saison steht vor der Tür und die Tourenpläne sind eigentlich auch schon geschmiedet. Aufs Bikeleben gerechnet machen die 800€ den Bock auch nicht mehr fett  dann werd ich wohl den Trigger pullen und mich über ein in wenigen Tagen verfügbares neues Bike freuen


----------



## Django83 (18. März 2022)

Zumal ab dem 27.03. möglicherweise höhere Preise drohen. Welche Farbe nimmst du?

Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen dem GC 2 oder 3 und dem Thrill Hill 2 (da 3 gar nicht mehr verfügbar).

Die Ausstattung bei den GCs ist ja schon teils echt höherwertig wenn ich das richtig sehe. 

Wie kann/muss ich Shimano denn einordnen: Deore, SLX, XT, XTR?

Bei meinem Zaskar habe ich das Deore Tretlager schon auf XT umgerüstet. Schaltung ist eine  SRam-NX Eagle verbaut. Wie ist die einzustufen zur Shimano SLX beim GC2 bzw. XT beim GC3?






						Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 2 | Dein perfektes Bike zum besten Preis
					

Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 2 – ROSE Bikes bringt Menschen aufs Rad • Qualität und Innovation seit 1907 • Online und in deiner Nähe




					www.rosebikes.de
				









						Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 3 | Dein Traumbike nur bei ROSE Bikes
					

Das ROSE GROUND CONTROL 3 – dein Traumbike exklusiv bei uns. ★ Top Komponenten ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Mar2107Tin (18. März 2022)

Mein GC4 ist die Woche schon angekommen  macht auf jeden Fall nen tollen Eindruck, auch wenn ich bisher erst ein paar km runter habe. Ich hab es in grün gekauft. Es klettert wirklich hervorragend und die Dämpfung bügelt einem bei Bedarf unterm Hintern fast alles weg. Ein bissel Feintuning muss ich noch bei der Enstellung der Federung und der Bremsen machen.

@Django83: Ich kann natürlich nix zum Thrill Hill sagen aber ich finde das GC hat schon auch ordentlich XC im Blut, aber sicher mit deutlich mehr reserven in Richtung Trail. Die GX Eagle Schaltung an meinem GC4 ist superknackig. Ich finde das GC 3 trifft den Sweet Spot aus Ausstattung und Preis schon sehr gut.
Generell kann man wohl ungefähr sagen SRAM NX ~ Shimano Deore, GX in etwa XT
Die höheren Gruppen unterscheiden sich weitgehend nur noch in Gewicht und Haltbarkeit, die Technik ist bis auf ein paar Komfortfunktionen wohl weitgehend gleich.. Ab Deore macht man bei Shimano nix falsch, in der 3.000 € Preisklasse dürfte es meiner Meinung nach dann aber schon durchaus was höherwertigeres sein also SLX, XT oder Sram GX, was gemeinhin die "Volksgruppen" sind. Meine Empfehlung geht klar zum Ground Control 3, alleine schon die Formula Cura Bremse ist n ziemlicher Anker, die hätte ich auch gerne an meinem GC 4 gesehen..


----------



## Django83 (18. März 2022)

Mar2107Tin schrieb:


> Mein GC4 ist die Woche schon angekommen  macht auf jeden Fall nen tollen Eindruck, auch wenn ich bisher erst ein paar km runter habe. Ich hab es in grün gekauft. Es klettert wirklich hervorragend und die Dämpfung bügelt einem bei Bedarf unterm Hintern fast alles weg. Ein bissel Feintuning muss ich noch bei der Enstellung der Federung und der Bremsen machen.
> 
> @Django83: Ich kann natürlich nix zum Thrill Hill sagen aber ich finde das GC hat schon auch ordentlich XC im Blut, aber sicher mit deutlich mehr reserven in Richtung Trail. Die GX Eagle Schaltung an meinem GC4 ist superknackig. Ich finde das GC 3 trifft den Sweet Spot aus Ausstattung und Preis schon sehr gut.
> Generell kann man wohl ungefähr sagen SRAM NX ~ Shimano Deore, GX in etwa XT
> Die höheren Gruppen unterscheiden sich weitgehend nur noch in Gewicht und Haltbarkeit, die Technik ist bis auf ein paar Komfortfunktionen wohl weitgehend gleich.. Ab Deore macht man bei Shimano nix falsch, in der 3.000 € Preisklasse dürfte es meiner Meinung nach dann aber schon durchaus was höherwertigeres sein also SLX, XT oder Sram GX, was gemeinhin die "Volksgruppen" sind. Meine Empfehlung geht klar zum Ground Control 3, alleine schon die Formula Cura Bremse ist n ziemlicher Anker, die hätte ich auch gerne an meinem GC 4 gesehen..


Danke für dein super Feedback und deine Einschätzung! 👏 Das macht es für mich deutlich greifbarer. 

Das Grün mag ich total. Aber auch das matte schwarz wirkt auf den Bildern super. Schaue mir beides nochmal vor Ort an.

Da mein Zasker auch eher ein schlammgrün ist, schaue ich mal was ich da mache. Allerdings hat das grüne 5 Wochen weniger Lieferzeit (10 zu 15). Wobei: entweder käme das Grüne dann direkt vor meinem Jahresurlaub (in dem ich das Bike nicht mitnehme) an oder das Schwarze dann direkt danach. 

Zumindest wenn sich nichts dramatisch verzögert, beide pnktlich vorm Kumpel-MTB-Urlaub auf Texel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mar2107Tin (23. März 2022)

Ich finde das grün in dem Farbton mega. Wollte es zunächst auch in schwarz bestllen, bin dann aufgrund der kürzeren Lieferzeit zunächst auf grau umgeschwenkt. Im Rose Store bin ich es dann in grün Probe gefahren und hab mich in die Lackierung schockverliebt 
Der giftige und trotzdem dezente look aus mattem, leichtem metallic kommt auf den Webseiten-Bildern nicht so gut rüber. Je nach Lichtverhältnissen sieht es immer etwas anders und sehr hochwertig aus.


----------



## Broux (23. April 2022)

Guten Abend, 

fixe Frage habe ich: 
Hat die Schraube am Dämpfer vorne (wo man auch den Druck nachpumpen kann) einige Millimeter Spiel? 
Ich kann sie hin und her bewegen. 

Danke im voraus ✌️


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (25. April 2022)

Broux schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> fixe Frage habe ich:
> Hat die Schraube am Dämpfer vorne (wo man auch den Druck nachpumpen kann) einige Millimeter Spiel?
> ...


Bei mir ist da kein Spiel festzustellen. 
Vielleicht mal die Schraube nachziehen.


----------



## Broux (25. April 2022)

Kerzenleuchter schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da kein Spiel festzustellen.
> Vielleicht mal die Schraube nachziehen.


Etwas ungünstig formuliert, die Schraube hat(te) gut 3 mm Spiel. Ich konnte sie von links nach rechts schieben. 
Ich habe sie leicht angezogen. Habe bisher nichts gefunden bezüglich einer Nm Angabe. 

Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Kerzenleuchter (25. April 2022)

Broux schrieb:


> Etwas ungünstig formuliert, die Schraube hat(te) gut 3 mm Spiel. Ich konnte sie von links nach rechts schieben.
> Ich habe sie leicht angezogen. Habe bisher nichts gefunden bezüglich einer Nm Angabe.
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung.


Was Drehmomente angeht ist das vielleicht ganz hilfreich.


			https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Ground_Control_2020_Frame_Details_V202012.pdf


----------



## Broux (25. April 2022)

Kerzenleuchter schrieb:


> Was Drehmomente angeht ist das vielleicht ganz hilfreich.
> 
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Ground_Control_2020_Frame_Details_V202012.pdf


Definitiv, mega, danke! 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIngleDuck (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich wollte mir vermutlich so um August rum ein neues MTB zulegen, bin aber gar nicht mehr im Thema was Teile etc. angeht.
Ich tendiere momentan auch zum Ground Control, würde aber gerne mal die aktuelle Einschätzung wissen welches Modell da am meisten Sinn macht, P/L mäßig.
Nur für das Bike hatte ich so 3000€ eingeplant, mehr geht aber auch.
Daher wäre die Frage ob ich einfach das Modell 3 nehmen soll, oder beispielsweise das 2 und dann selbst Teile nachrüsten


----------



## SafetyThird (6. Mai 2022)

Die RobertAxle für den Croozer is angekommen...endlich nicht mehr die alte 26er Gurke zum Schleppen rausziehen  Hoffentlich hält das Ausfallende...


----------



## SafetyThird (16. August 2022)

So. Gestern zurückgekommen von einem langen Wochenende im Paznaun-Tal. Neben wandern mit der Familie auch zwei schöne Ausfahrten mit dem GC unternommen. Am letzten Tag ein paar angelegte ausgewiesene Trails mitgenommen. Hat massiv Spaß gemacht und mit meinem Bio-Bike war ich tatsächlich eine seltene Erscheinung da unten. Hin und wieder hätte ich mir etwas Akkupower gewünscht aber der Weg ist das Ziel und da tut eine kleine Pause zum durchschnaufen auch nicht weh. Anbei ein paar Impressionen: Eine Tour von der Idalpe zur Paznauner Taja und hinunter ins Tal. Und einmal Diasalpe zur Niederelbehütte und über den Diastrail nach Kappl. Zuggeben beide Alpen mit der Gondel angefahren um ein paar HM zu sparen ;-)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. November 2022)

Rose senkt wohl wieder die Preise, auch die Ausstattung des GC wird wieder besser - das von mir seinerzeit favorisierte GC3 hat wieder DTSwiss  x1700er










						Fahrradhersteller: Kaufzurückhaltung trifft jetzt auch die Fahrradbranche – Rose Bikes senkt die Preise
					

Thorsten Heckrath-Rose sieht eine Besserung bei den Lieferengpässen. Mit der Preisreduzierung will er neue Kaufimpulse setzen – und diese durch Kostensenkung in der Produktion ausgleichen.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## DH_KERAM (29. Dezember 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich überlege mir ein Ground Control 2 zu Kaufen. 
Einsatz Gebiet sind Touren und Trails, keine Sprünge, Bike Park etc.

Würdet Ihr die hier schon eins haben das Bike weiter empfehlen, also es euch so zu sagen noch mal Kaufen?
Was sind die schwächen und Mängel?


----------

